# öffnen einer bilddatei



## THESIM (5. Juli 2002)

*help ?öffnen einer bilddatei*

nabend

jaja lacht jetzt ruhig schoma ich hab win 98 und ein prob ich kann meien bilddatein nich öfnen weil ich mir ein bildbearbeitungs prog gezogen hab es aber ******e war und geschmissen hab , nu wollen die bilddatein sich allerdings imemrnoch über dieses öfnen ... kann es net über eigenschaften öfnen mit wegen 98 und rechtsklick geht och net ... wäre net wenn mir wer weiterhelfen könnte danke cu sim


----------



## Vitalis (5. Juli 2002)

Markier mal so eine Datei, dann halte die Shift-Taste gedrückt und klick sie mit der rechten Maustaste an. Dann erscheint im Kontextmenü "Öffnen mit".


----------



## nickname (5. Juli 2002)

Mmh, kommt drauf an, als was die denn gespeichert sind!? Wenn es allgemeine Formate sind, kannst Du sie auch mit was anderem öffnen, vorausgesetzt Du hast ein anderes mit dem Du sowas wie jpg, gif, bmp, tif etc angucken kannst? Handelt es sich um ein spezielles Format in welchem das Prog gespeichert hat, kannst Du auch Pech haben!!! Win nimmt meines Wissens immer (ausser man sagt beim Installieren was anderes, wenn man denn darf *g*) das Neueste was installiert wurde um bei Doppelklick etwas zu öffnen. Notfalls musst Du halt Dein anderes Bilderprog aufmachen und die Sachen mal direkt dadrin öffnen, das muss gehen, ausser es handelt sich eben um ein spezielles Format wie schon beschrieben.

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## THESIM (5. Juli 2002)

*thx*

jo thx  Vitalis hat geklapt ^^


----------

